#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Link vivo

## Wesleyrosa

Gostaria de saber se alguem aqui compra link dedicado da vivo? Se pode me informar valores por mega e a forma de entrega do link obg

----------


## rimaraujo

Quando for contratar, não hesite em nós procurar.
Temos condição em entregar um circuito pela própria vivo com preço menor do que eles irão te propor. .

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Quando for contratar, não hesite em nós procurar.
> Temos condição em entregar um circuito pela própria vivo com preço menor do que eles irão te propor. .


Ok, pelo que entendi vc vende link de entrega pela rede da vivo ? Se sim tem disponibilidade para qual localidade

----------


## rimaraujo

Correto. Como temos mais de 10Gb contratado coma Vivo temos condição em propor um circuito mais barato.
Onde existir rede da VIVO consigo te atender.

Se a vivo pode te atender em sua localidade nós temos condição em te atender também. 

Se quiser conversar por email ou watzapp segue os dados.

031 998491650

[email protected] skype

----------


## eduardomotoboys

Tá não respondeu à pergunta que é preço só respondeu que usa a estrutura da vivo (tenho interesse)

----------


## muttley

> Correto. Como temos mais de 10Gb contratado coma Vivo temos condição em propor um circuito mais barato.
> Onde existir rede da VIVO consigo te atender.
> 
> Se a vivo pode te atender em sua localidade nós temos condição em te atender também. 
> 
> Se quiser conversar por email ou watzapp segue os dados.
> 
> 031 998491650
> 
> [email protected] skype


E onde a vivo atende só com 3g, como fica? Ou a fibra chega no pé da torre???

----------


## rimaraujo

> Tá não respondeu à pergunta que é preço só respondeu que usa a estrutura da vivo (tenho interesse)


Tudo depende da região. Não tem como falar preço sem antes saber onde você está. Se quiser buscar aqui no meu pop link ip te vendo a 10 reais. Conteúdos te vendo a 5 reais.. Agora pra saber o valor é somando o transporte. 

Se a vivo me cobrá 10 reais pra transporte até você o link chega aí a 20.
Porém esse mesmo link a vivo vai te cobrar 35. Entendeu o cálculo?

----------


## muttley

Acabei de enviar um email. confere ai.

----------


## muttley

Pelo preço e mais transporte, pra mim ainda vale a pena! 
Ve ai se consegue atender aqui onde eu estou. 
[email protected] 
.
Renan.

----------


## TheGodfather

> Tudo depende da região. Não tem como falar preço sem antes saber onde você está. Se quiser buscar aqui no meu pop link ip te vendo a 10 reais. Conteúdos te vendo a 5 reais.. Agora pra saber o valor é somando o transporte. 
> 
> Se a vivo me cobrá 10 reais pra transporte até você o link chega aí a 20.
> Porém esse mesmo link a vivo vai te cobrar 35. Entendeu o cálculo?


Te mandei um email tbm. Até mais!

----------


## delegato

> Quando for contratar, não hesite em nós procurar.
> Temos condição em entregar um circuito pela própria vivo com preço menor do que eles irão te propor. .


Tem mandei vários MP aguardo resposta...

----------

